# Brassica in hay..yellow flower



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a couple small areas of what I think is Brassica weed in my grass hay. It is in bright yellow flower right now. I would like to stop it before it goes to seed (may be too late already). What herbicide will do the job, spot spraying?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Weedmaster or Brash, same thing, 1-1.5 ou per gal H2O, just a light mist. If you want it wilted this pm, go to 2.5 ou per gal


----------

